# TT RS or GT-R if price does not matter. ?



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Would you still buy a TT RS or choose a GT-R.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

TTRS anyday....


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Head = GTR
Heart = TTRS


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Mule said:


> TTRS anyday....


Same here


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

GTR everyday.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Even if price DID matter i'd still stump up the extra £10K & buy a GT-R.

No contest :lol:

I'll concede though that for the money the TTRS is a capable motor & a a good ownership proposition, so if my car budget was reduced it would be a one of a few cars i'd consider.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

If I wanted out-and-out performance over all else and cost wasn't an issue, it would be the GT-R. But then again, if cost is not a factor I would go 911 turbo S or Gallardo.

Given though it was a choice between only the two and I had to live with it every day, TT RS, no question. The Nissan is big, ugly (yes, ugly :lol: ) and not my cuppa.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Porsche would never be my choice, they are still squashed Beetle's/Käfers IMHO.
And i have no attraction to them what so ever.


----------



## jbomb (Jan 20, 2010)

It's the interior for me on the GTR - I'm going to try and not be nasty now but it really lacks quality and feels well very Japanese! 
I have always been a little obsessed with interiors and how they look, to me it's where you spend all your time.

The speed of the GTR is just incredible though and a real tour de force in terms of engineering.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

GTR Japs know a thing or two about street cars!


----------



## AEW003 (Dec 2, 2010)

TTRS Coupe S-tronic


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Well if I can afford the maintenance then it's GTR as it just beats the TTRS (stock for stock) in every possible aspect. If I cannot afford the maintenance though I guess it's the TTRS for excellent Audi warranty.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

If money wasnt an option no one would buy a GTR as its hardly a car people lust over. The only reason why it sells is because of its performance relative to its price.

However put the GTR next to a range of different exotica and no one would choose the GTR even if it was the fastest car there.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Maybe not, but compare to the performance the car is a bargain.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I can imagine anyone thinking of buying a new TT RS ,would have also considered buying the GTR.
For me it was purely down to running costs and looks,which is where the RS wins hands down.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTRS_500 said:


> If money wasnt an option no one would buy a GTR as its hardly a car people lust over. The only reason why it sells is because of its performance relative to its price.
> 
> However put the GTR next to a range of different exotica and no one would choose the GTR even if it was the fastest car there.


That made me laugh :lol:

The GT-R is a Performance Car & that's exactly what it does. It's never been branded as a Supercar or Exotica as you call it, however it outperforms virtually everything in that class too.

At the price point, you'll find it's one of the most lusted after cars. The alternatives at £60K would hardly set pulses racing & name me a car that would (at the same price)?. Agree totally that it will never be as pretty as a Lambo or Ferrari, but it's pretty obvious that the GT-R is not trying to compete in the looks dept. & it doesn't need to when it kicks the arse of the pretty cars when it comes to performance 

I've never owned a Lambo, Fezza or Porsche, but i have owned some of the best from Audi & BMW & i can confirm 100% that the GT-R gets considerably more positive attention & is most certainly an aspirational car for alot of car enthusiasts.

You don't like them & that's fair enough as that's your opinion, but it is only an opinion as many more people do like them & of coures those that have driven or own them like them even more.

As a slight aside, if i posted this same thread on PH you'd find within seconds that most enthusiasts will opt for the GT-R if price didn't matter.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jaybyme said:


> I can imagine anyone thinking of buying a new TT RS ,would have also have considered buying the GTR.
> For me it was purely down to running costs and looks,which is where the RS wins hands down.


I disagree as the 2 cars are aimed at totally different markets as you've stated. The TTRS is a very quick Coupe (or rag top) but the GT-R is a performance car. The TTRS is pretty (to some people), but the GT-R isn't & certainly doesn't try to be.

In the main people don't buy performance cars because they're pretty or economical. Running costs of course are considered but not high on the agenda & compared to the Supercars the GT-R plays with, the GT-R is economical to run as nowhere near the cost of ownership of a 911 Turbo S, Gallardo or Fez 458. In the Supercar category it's fair to say that looks do play a big part, but again i doubt running costs even factor.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

But you hear always phantom stories about maintenance cost of the GT-R.

a visite to the dealer and you can put 2K+ on the counter for the service.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Paul, don't bite fella, this is a TT forum where there is going to be a certain degree of bias.

997 Turbo S PDK is the car I would own if money was no object, in front of any Lamborghini or Ferrari. TTRS vs GTR, I did have a look for the 2nd time but ended up with the TTRS again. GTR is a great car though, I can't knock it.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

R5T said:


> But you hear always phantom stories about maintenance cost of the GT-R.
> 
> a visite to the dealer and you can put 2K+ on the counter for the service.


I'd love to know who has paid £2K for a GT-R service? :lol:

Understand that the link below (click on the .pdf for more detail) is NOT from a Nissan HPC, but it gives you a rought idea of the costs/schedule. Labour at an HPC would be 20% higher (London may be higher).

http://www.litchfieldimports.co.uk/niss ... vicing.asp

I paid £198.00 (Main Dealer) for my 1st Service & 2nd Service is due soon which at a Main Dealer will be just over £400.00. What is a bit of a PITA is that on MY10 or older GT-R's the schedule is every 6mths/6K miles. On the MY11 cars this has risen to 12mths/9k miles. I'd not call that overly expensive as on our Audi Q5, the 1st AVS Service was over £200 & the 2nd AVS service well over £400.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mitchy said:


> Paul, don't bite fella, this is a TT forum where there is going to be a certain degree of bias.
> 
> 997 Turbo S PDK is the car I would own if money was no object, in front of any Lamborghini or Ferrari. TTRS vs GTR, I did have a look for the 2nd time but ended up with the TTRS again. GTR is a great car though, I can't knock it.


Defo not biting as i'd be surprised if the bias wasn't TTRS here, just trying to balance any incorrect facts

Agree on the Pork, although as i like my track days i'd be going for a GT2 RS or if budget was tighter a GT3 RS 4.0. So many amazing cars out there, but i do have a Porsche scratch that will need itching at some point


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> > I can imagine anyone thinking of buying a new TT RS ,would have also have considered buying the GTR.
> ...


If I were thinking of spending over 200,000 Euro on a supercar,then running costs would not be an issue as the car would more than likely be a summer weekend drive.
Spending up to 90,000 Euro,the car is an everyday drive doing many miles per week,so the GTR would not fit the bill.
The running costs in the UK would be far less,but for me driving everyday on the Autobahns,the GTR would just not be viable.
The insurance is silly money as well.
I seriously considered the GTR , and the likes of M3's etc,but in the end I put my sensible head on and the Rs came out on top.
Saying that,the car has been in the dealers all week trying to fix a wind noise problem.
The problem has been made worse by a crap dealer,so I complained to Audi customer services, and took it to another dealer.
Now Audi are sending out a specialist from the factory to look at the car on the 4th of October.
If problems persist,I could end up getting rid of the car out of frustration with Audi.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

W7 PMC said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > But you hear always phantom stories about maintenance cost of the GT-R.
> ...


Paul,
Whilst you are here, and on the subject, i will ask some questions, that are on my mind with the GT-R. Tyres, still £2k for a set of Dunlops ?, cracking discs, bell housing rattles/replacements, gearbox oil changes over certain temps ?, gearbox failures or solenoid problems ?, very expensive replacement parts, ie- interior mirror £1k ?. Im not being derogatory or knocking the car in any way shape or form, or being argumentative, but these are some of the thoughts i have when considering the GT-R. Im sure some of these have been addressed by now, and im probably asking about the worst parts over the last couple of years, but these are still in my mind. I know your car is mapped and tuned etc, and i wonder if you would share any problems you have encountered ?, regards, SIMON.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jaybyme said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jaybyme said:
> ...


Like i've said, the GT-R is a performance car & for Nissan to achieve what performance levels they have with the car, they could not create a GT style cruiser or a car aimed at those wanting cheap motoring as the maths wouldn't work.

I've done 10K trouble free miles in my car & it's about to have it's 2nd service. It's running on it's original tyres & other than the MFD (Multi Function Display) being replaced under warranty it's had no issues. TBH the MFD was really a software issue but Nissan agreed to update the whole unit so i actually ended up better off as the replacement unit had some additional functionality, was quicker & had the newest mapping 8)

My insurance is £690 & that includes track day cover for 5 International track days & covers all my modifications. That to me seems very cheap, but perhaps to some that's silly money


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

i love both but the gtr is just a monster soid have that.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Simon H said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > R5T said:
> ...


Simon, to answer your points in order 

If sticking with the Dunlop Run Flats & if sourced via a Main Dealer then yes they're not far of a set of 4. Bear in mind though, these are 20" & specialist tyres specifically for the GT-R. Most have opted for Bridgestones & i believe these work out at around £1100 for a full set.

Cracking discs is only an issue when the car is driven very hard (track or runway) & only affects the fronts. Mine were perfect until running at a VMAX event at Bruntingthorpe & then cracks started to appear but this was caused by stopping from a genuine 197mph down to 30mph about 20 times & with very little chance to cool them down. I've yet to hear of this being an issue from fast road usage, only continuous braking from very very high speeds.

No issue with bell housing but i've heard of a few being replaced under warranty due to them devloping a rattle.

Gearbox oil does need replacing within (i think it's 1000 miles) if the gearbox oil temps exceed 120 degrees. I've done 2 track days so far in my GT-R (Cadwell Park & Oulton Park) & have yet to see higher than 117 degrees & that was after many many laps. It could prove to be an issue if you wanted to stay on track for longer than say 30mins continuous, but as with front discs, you'd only ever encounter this under extreme conditions & never on the road (Europe or UK).

Not heard of any gearbox problems or solenoid problems. I believe the very 1st iteration of gearbox/launch software was a tad harsh but this was quickly resolved & won't affect any genuine UK cars as they all have LC2. That said, Nissan have as you know further upgraded the gearbox/launch software for the new model (as raved about by JC on a recent Top Gear) & this can be uploaded to any UK car & will be applied to mine in a couple of weeks.

Some parts are no doubt expensive, but i've not heard of any shockers.

As per my previous answers, the only warranty issue i've had with my car to date is with the MFD & that was replaced (whole unit) with no issues & i've not heard of this fault occuring with any other GT-R so it must have been a one off.

The GT-R is not a perfect car, but the things it trys to do well it does exceptionally well & the rest it does well or very well. I've covered just over 10K miles in 12 mths & had no issues other than the MFD which was a non event.

I have replaced my Front discs for DBA 5000 Series, but i like doing track days so given the fronts needed replacing & certain aftermarket discs are better performing whilst still being cheaper than OEM, it was a no brainer. At the same time i changed the pads all round for Pagid RS29's as these are known to perform exceptionally well on the GT-R. When the OEM pads came off though, the fronts still had 40% left in them & the rears about 70% after 9000 miles so OEM pad wear isn't really an issue.

Think that's it.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

690 pounds insurance is silly money,wish it were as cheap as that in Germany.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

GTR is the best car I've driven. It's fantastic fun and the feed back from the wheel in your hand is in a different league from the RS it's unreal. Lots of gadgets and they don't rip u off with an option list that should frankly be standard. You can also use it as a day to day car. I honestly think it's one of the best packages you could ever buy. Thumbs up from me everytime.


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Paul. Ive noticed a couple of 10/10 plates for sale this week, with low miles, 3k, for mid £40ks, i think these are the ones to buy, if contemplating dipping your toe, into GT-R ownership. Still 18 months Nissan warranty left, so peace of mind there. My car would never see a track, im too much of a wimp/detailer for that, so the tyres, and disc problems mentioned shouldnt rear their heads. I know also i would probably give Ian my custom for servicing as well, nothing against the HPCs, but i think Ians team, have the passion required for the car. Just need to borrow one for a weekend to make my mind up, do Hertz have GT-Rs on their books ?  , regards, SIMON.


----------



## SKNKWRX (Jul 16, 2011)

If it was a TTRS with DSG I would really be on the fence but as it isnt available in the states I would probably choose the GTR between the two. I went with a TTS for my daily driver as it is DSG and with a few mods it is a damn quick car. The GTR is awesome on stats and though I dont hate how it looks it definately isnt pretty. It turns heads and I call it the best looking ugly car in the world. I have been thinking about one lately as it is amazing performance and comes with a warranty. For the people on here who think people with supercars dont care about the maintenance in most cases youre wrong it definately factors in. I have put 20,000 miles on my 6spd Gallardo, oil changes are $396, 7500 mile service cycles are $1900, tires are $500 ea and last 4k rear and 8k front, clutch $5500 and all this is definately a consideration. For what it is though I think the car has been rock solid, I did the clutch because the previous owner smoked it, the AC compressor failed, autodim rearview went out and an O2 sensor failed. Replaced the battery once and I broke the drivers door handle off otherwise it has only been routine maintenance and wear and tear. I feel the GTR would require more maintenance due to the high tech high strung nature of a turbo 6 vs a V10 and it is such a big car. Plus the G is oh so pretty and the sound with FabSpeed straight through exhaust is like nothing else out there.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> Even if price DID matter i'd still stump up the extra £10K & buy a GT-R.
> 
> .


you mean 20k more ?


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> GTR is the best car I've driven. It's fantastic fun and the feed back from the wheel in your hand is in a different league from the RS it's unreal. Lots of gadgets and they don't rip u off with an option list that should frankly be standard. You can also use it as a day to day car. I honestly think it's one of the best packages you could ever buy. Thumbs up from me everytime.


You could say the feedback in my Mini cooper S in unreal v GTR and you can get one for 10k  
free servicing, tyres are <£100 each a stage 3 tune is <£1.5k

I guess every car has a market, but the GTR is still a playstation car nothing else I don't lust to own one at 72k


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > If money wasnt an option no one would buy a GTR as its hardly a car people lust over. The only reason why it sells is because of its performance relative to its price.
> ...


new GTR is 75k, a 6 month old 997 turbo pdk is 75k. The porsche is quicker, has a better interior and hold its value. Which one would you choose!


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> GTR is the best car I've driven. It's fantastic fun and *the feed back from the wheel in your hand is in a different league from the RS it's unreal.* Lots of gadgets and they don't rip u off with an option list that should frankly be standard. You can also use it as a day to day car. I honestly think it's one of the best packages you could ever buy. Thumbs up from me everytime.


Feedback in a GTR :lol:

You need to get out and drive some proper drivers cars to put it into comparison of what real feedback feels like!


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

TTRS_500 said:


> new GTR is 75k, a 6 month old 997 turbo pdk is 75k. The porsche is quicker, has a better interior and hold its value. Which one would you choose!


I would not touch a 6 month old 997 turbo PDK.
What is wrong with it if it's up for sale after just 6 month's.


----------



## Anakin (Apr 19, 2011)

R5T said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > new GTR is 75k, a 6 month old 997 turbo pdk is 75k. The porsche is quicker, has a better interior and hold its value. Which one would you choose!
> ...


There are people, companies etc that buy new cars every 6 months, besides it will have another 30 months of new car warranty why worry ? I'll be buying 6 month old cars for the rest of my life I got a 17k off list on my 6 month old TT RS too


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

TTRS_500 said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > GTR is the best car I've driven. It's fantastic fun and *the feed back from the wheel in your hand is in a different league from the RS it's unreal.* Lots of gadgets and they don't rip u off with an option list that should frankly be standard. You can also use it as a day to day car. I honestly think it's one of the best packages you could ever buy. Thumbs up from me everytime.
> ...


You need to take your head out of your bottom, the RS really is not the special at all.
The GTR is a much better drivers car, as is the M3, Z4M, Cayman S any lots more i could name. Lets not pretend its something it isnt...


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

I have heard that a lot....especially from people who wants to own GTR's and Porka's....

I have also had the comments from current Porka owners....laughing at the TTRS at the Döttinger Höhe parking lot...They smile right until I pass them on the Nordschleife and they cant keep up. Then I go back and ask them if they had any trouble on track.... they are usually full of excuses. It takes more than a 600hp GTR to run from the TTRS due to the weight difference. It will require even more when my car is done and it passes the 500 mark...

M3's, Z4M are easy to pass. The GTR drivers think they are special...they get very pissed off when my lights are flashing in the mirror....



Toshiba said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


I race karts, I know about steering feel, you obviously dont. Show me something more pure than a 2 stroke kart that revs to over 15000rpm and has no suspension :wink:


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Driving a GTR is like driving the DLR.

It looks like one too.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

We're not talking about carts.... :roll:

As a PERFORMANCE car the GTR is streets ahead of the RS even through they are not in the same class.
Handles better, has a better 4WD system, has a better engine and has much better reviews by people who know what they are talking about. Ownership of a car doesn't mean you are blind to everything else that's out there...you are allowed to acknowledge other products are good too.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> We're not talking about carts.... :roll:
> 
> As a PERFORMANCE car the GTR is streets ahead of the RS even through they are not in the same class.
> Handles better, has a better 4WD system, has a better engine and has much better reviews by people who know what they are talking about. Ownership of a car doesn't mean you are blind to everything else that's out there...you are allowed to acknowledge other products are good too.


You were getting a hard on over the GTRs steering feel, hardly something it excels in.

yes that all very nice but it doesnt handle better as proven by the targa tasmania rally, nissan can only fight gravity so much with that porky GTR, the engine being better is debatable also.

The TTRS is a everyday quick car. The GTR was designed to beat the 911 turbo, which it did untill the facelift 911 turbo came out and made it look stupid.

Its good, but its flawed. If you think they are so great, go ahead and own one outside of warranty.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Simon H said:


> Thanks for the reply Paul. Ive noticed a couple of 10/10 plates for sale this week, with low miles, 3k, for mid £40ks, i think these are the ones to buy, if contemplating dipping your toe, into GT-R ownership. Still 18 months Nissan warranty left, so peace of mind there. My car would never see a track, im too much of a wimp/detailer for that, so the tyres, and disc problems mentioned shouldnt rear their heads. I know also i would probably give Ian my custom for servicing as well, nothing against the HPCs, but i think Ians team, have the passion required for the car. Just need to borrow one for a weekend to make my mind up, do Hertz have GT-Rs on their books ?  , regards, SIMON.


Simon, judging by your sig you're in Lancs? I'm in West Lancs so if you ever fancy a spin (pax or a drive) then let me know. Can't say i'd be letting anyone borrow one for a weekend & the HPC's are proper skinny with test drives but by all means you can have a close look/pax/drive


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Mule said:


> I have heard that a lot....especially from people who wants to own GTR's and Porka's....
> 
> I have also had the comments from current Porka owners....laughing at the TTRS at the Döttinger Höhe parking lot...They smile right until I pass them on the Nordschleife and they cant keep up. Then I go back and ask them if they had any trouble on track.... they are usually full of excuses. It takes more than a 600hp GTR to run from the TTRS due to the weight difference. It will require even more when my car is done and it passes the 500 mark...
> 
> M3's, Z4M are easy to pass. The GTR drivers think they are special...they get very pissed off when my lights are flashing in the mirror....


You have to aim on 516.8+ hp. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

SKNKWRX said:


> If it was a TTRS with DSG I would really be on the fence but as it isnt available in the states I would probably choose the GTR between the two. I went with a TTS for my daily driver as it is DSG and with a few mods it is a damn quick car. The GTR is awesome on stats and though I dont hate how it looks it definately isnt pretty. It turns heads and I call it the best looking ugly car in the world. I have been thinking about one lately as it is amazing performance and comes with a warranty. For the people on here who think people with supercars dont care about the maintenance in most cases youre wrong it definately factors in. I have put 20,000 miles on my 6spd Gallardo, oil changes are $396, 7500 mile service cycles are $1900, tires are $500 ea and last 4k rear and 8k front, clutch $5500 and all this is definately a consideration. For what it is though I think the car has been rock solid, I did the clutch because the previous owner smoked it, the AC compressor failed, autodim rearview went out and an O2 sensor failed. Replaced the battery once and I broke the drivers door handle off otherwise it has only been routine maintenance and wear and tear. I feel the GTR would require more maintenance due to the high tech high strung nature of a turbo 6 vs a V10 and it is such a big car. Plus the G is oh so pretty and the sound with FabSpeed straight through exhaust is like nothing else out there.


I said folk to buy Supercars don't have maintenance or running costs high on their list of importance & by my experience they don't. I doubt they wouldn't care but it wouldn't be a deciding factor to most, however looks most certainly would be.

I adore the Gallardo, but for my lifestyle it's too shouty (customers wouldn't be happy me rocking up in a Lambo or Fezza), the bills are too high & by your experiences, more than i'd be happy spending & far more than a GT-R would cost to maintain. The GT-R does NOT come with Supercar running costs, however the costs are of course more than Audi's or BMW's.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Even if price DID matter i'd still stump up the extra £10K & buy a GT-R.
> ...


For a MY11 yes, but my GT-R is MY10 & i paid £59K brand new for my Premium Edition. I'd not spend £69K on a brand new MY11 as the uplift isn't sufficient for me.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTRS_500 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > TTRS_500 said:
> ...


Is it? Brand new MY11 last time i looked was 69K (£70K if you take the 3 year servicing package). The only Porsches to bother a GT-R on road or track are the Turbo S & the GT2 RS, both of which are basically twice the price.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> Is it? Brand new MY11 last time i looked was 69K (£70K if you take the 3 year servicing package). The only Porsches to bother a GT-R on road or track are the Turbo S & the GT2 RS, both of which are basically twice the price.


I was in the nissan garage a few months back with a friend and the new GTR was 75k. And it doesnt even need the turbo S to beat the GTR, a standard 911 turbo pdk is faster. The turbo S just destroys the GTR


----------



## BlackTTman (Oct 29, 2010)

GT-R over the TTRS any day. The GT-R is cult car, and lusted after just because of its heritage...


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

BlackTTman said:


> GT-R over the TTRS any day. The GT-R is cult car, and lusted after just because of its heritage...


by chavs :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

@ Mule, can't quote your post as you've embedded 3 posts in it, but heres my replay to your Nordschleife statements.

Please tell me you don't actually believe what you've typed above :lol:

At the Nordschleife the car being driven is about 25% of the factor for fast times, balls is about another 25% & track knowledge is 50%. I've no idea how well you know the track but it's that fact alone that would get you past the faster cars/drivers you state you're quicker than.

I've covered about 180 laps of the Nordschleife & about 80 of the F1 Track. Some of those Nordschliefe sections i've driven backwards (over & over again), so i'd be happy saying i know the track layout well, however others know it far better than me & pretty much no matter what they drive would still get round quicker than me.

My best (in a B7 RS4) BTG was 8:29, the best full lap for the B7 RS4 with Rohl at the wheel i believe was 7:59. If someone came past me round the Nordschleife in a slower car, it's purely the size of the drivers balls & his/her track knowledge that means they're faster, nothing to do with the car.

Don't kid yourself that GT-R drivers (or any other for that matter) get pissed off when you overtake them. If you're (emphasise the you part of that) quicker than they are on track then it's hardly a measure of the car you or they are driving now is it :lol:


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

As someone who's buying a used standard TT coupe, if money were no object I'd pick the TT RS any day. Plenty fast enough and far better looking IMO - that's why I'm after a TT anyway!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > GTR is the best car I've driven. It's fantastic fun and the feed back from the wheel in your hand is in a different league from the RS it's unreal. Lots of gadgets and they don't rip u off with an option list that should frankly be standard. You can also use it as a day to day car. I honestly think it's one of the best packages you could ever buy. Thumbs up from me everytime.
> ...


The GT-R is no more Playstation that the TTRS :lol:

I just love some of the outlandish sentiments from TTRS owners GT-R vs. Cooper S :lol: Proably a good job you don't lust after a GT-R :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Quote from funny fella (annoying this 3 post embedded limit).

I race karts, I know about steering feel, you obviously dont. Show me something more pure than a 2 stroke kart that revs to over 15000rpm and has no suspension

That one is pure class :lol: Comparing the steering feel of a go-kart to a road car.

Please tell me you don't actually think the steering feel in a GT-R is worse than in a TTRS (assuming stock steering in the TTRS)?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTRS_500 said:


> Driving a GTR is like driving the DLR.
> 
> It looks like one too.


Excellent. You really are showcasing yourself :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTRS_500 said:


> BlackTTman said:
> 
> 
> > GT-R over the TTRS any day. The GT-R is cult car, and lusted after just because of its heritage...
> ...


Class :-* :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTRS_500 said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Is it? Brand new MY11 last time i looked was 69K (£70K if you take the 3 year servicing package). The only Porsches to bother a GT-R on road or track are the Turbo S & the GT2 RS, both of which are basically twice the price.
> ...


My bad, i can see they are in fact £70-71K depending on spec but can go as high as £72K. NO idea how you'd get a £75K one, i can only assume it had Nismo Seats/Zorst & perhaps ECU or they were lifting your leg.

The standard PDK 911 Turbo is faster that the new GT-R :lol:

Are we going to play this game again?

Nissan GT-R: http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/nissan_gt-r_2011.html
Porsche 911 Turbo PDK: http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/porsche ... elift.html
Porsche 911 Turbo S: http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/porsche ... elift.html

Just for fun again

Audi TTRS: http://www.fastestlaps.com/cars/audi_tt-rs_coupe.html


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Bla bla bla,

I could post 5 videos where a standard 997 turbo pdk pisses all over even tuned gen 1 GTR's but I cant be bothered.

Enjoy your playstation car, let us know when you tire of the car doing all the hard work and you fancy some real driver involvment yourself.

Ask yourself this, will driving the GTR make youa better driver? No it wont, because it will mask all your flaws for you. Even my granny would be fast in a GTR. If straightline pace is all you are about, then good luck to you and enjoy your barge.

My TTRS is my all rounder daily, and I get my real thrills from real racing.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

I see it's handbag time again. :lol:


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

R5T said:


> I see it's handbag time again. :lol:


**GTR driver readies adidas handbag**

**TT drivers poises with the mulberry**

My moneys on the chav :lol:


----------



## Bung (Jun 13, 2011)

R5T said:


> I see it's handbag time again. :lol:


I agree, how about X Box vs Playstation, discuss...


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

TTRS_500 said:


> Bla bla bla,
> 
> Let us know when you tire of the car doing all the hard work and you fancy some real driver involvment yourself.
> .


Is the TTRS that involving then? As most owners on here seem to state it's a deadly straightline weapon and very quick, but I don't think I've yet seen a comment on here (never mind anywhere else) that describe it as an involving drivers car. :?

As you said at the end it's a very quick daily driver.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Nooooooooooooo


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Ohhh and a 750hp GTR walked ALL over the Porka...noot.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Mule said:


> Ohhh and a 750hp GTR walked ALL over the Porka...noot.


The porker had 1000bhp. :roll:

And I don't know if that was a crap start, but if it was turbo lag then it must be an utter piece of s**t to drive. lol


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hark said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > Bla bla bla,
> ...


over bump and undulating cross country roads its great fun, otherwise with the stock chassis its soft and wallowy. Although unlike the GTR it doesnt have all the electronic gadgets and wizardry to make it go fast round corners substituting the drivers own skill.

Im just starting chassis mods on mine now so once they are done, I will be able to see if it can be a drivers car or not.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hark said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh and a 750hp GTR walked ALL over the Porka...noot.
> ...


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Weight is the key word here.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTRS_500 said:


> Bla bla bla,
> 
> I could post 5 videos where a standard 997 turbo pdk pisses all over even tuned gen 1 GTR's but I cant be bothered.
> 
> ...


Must be annoying for you to keep being shown up I could post 10 where the Porshce doesn't (na na na na nah) :lol:

No desire to be a better driver as given i'm race trained, hold a Euro B License, have tracked many cars & had many many days of race & driver tuition at British & European tracks, i'm fairly confident the GT-R does not improve my driving but i doubt it masks any flaws i amy or may not have.

As for straight line speed being GT-R territory, please behave as we both know where the GT-R is most capable & that's seen YET AGAIN in my earlier post with track times from around the world :lol: :-*


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTRS_500 said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> > I see it's handbag time again. :lol:
> ...


It would be as you know no better

Surely you'd be sporting a cute manbag :-*


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mule said:


> Nooooooooooooo


Are you having a Laugh? :lol: So the 996 GT2 is more poweful as an MY08 GT-R which that appears to be is 474bhp (raised to 485 for the MY09 onwards) & as we all know it's lighter. Even so it was a fairly balanced drag race with the GT2 closing at speeds likely North of a ton.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mule said:


> Ohhh and a 750hp GTR walked ALL over the Porka...noot.


I think that's already been answered :lol:

1000bhp vs 730bhp & still look how long the 9ff took to catch up.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTRS_500 said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Mule said:
> ...


Oops, sorry :lol:


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Poor driver in a car that helps him along...nothing else.

Unhook all the electronic gadgets and he will put it in the fence...


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Paul we have this discussion going on again with the 2 cars in question and although people will give comments on this post most probably havent driven both!. All I have to say is Paul is pretty correct in what he says about the comparision on both vehicles, I wouldnt buy a GTR I only test drove it but the performance did impress me, mediocre interior and lack of legroom means i would never buy one, but it is an awesome motor.
Yes I would choose a 911 turbo over the GTR and will buy one in the future


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

W7 PMC said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> > Toshiba said:
> ...


Where did I talk about the TTRS, I was laughing at Tosh saying the GTR has loads of steering feel and the best car he has driven, where my Mini has way more steering feel than a GTR and is infact more fun to drive than either a TTRS or a GTR :wink: a Drivers car the GTR is not, it's very dull normally owned by people scared of owning a GT3 

And yes I have driven both and like you have a NAT B race licence but what that has to do with anything I am not sure about  now move along back to the GTR forum as 8.26 BtoG is not impressing anyone here and that was not even in the GTR :-* and you still owe me £50 as Mitchy's car was faster than any one's gen 1 stock GTR posted doing the 1/4 mile.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

get yourself on howfast.co.uk
http://www.howfast.co.uk/leaderboard.aspx

I have a time posted in my TTRS 

The MIltek 800Bhp GTR was there with about every thing you could have on one

and guess what it posted a slower time than the MIni cooper S

So GTR v MCS is not as funny as you might have 1st thought :lol:

Ambroz Kavs BMW Mini Cooper S 2003 1600 Hot Hatch Sunny / Dry 01:21.7 
Richard Marshall Nissan GT-R P8 RCM 2009 3800 Super Car Sunny / Dry 01:22.6

as for a TTRS v stock GTR at the event
Audi TT RS 2010 2500 Coupe Sunny / Dry 01:25.3 
Nissan GTR 2010 3800 Sports Car Cloudy / Dry 01:26.8

GTR double fail 

As for vmax event no GTR could keep with the Turbo S bar 700BHp GTR's

so you could say triple fail 8)

It is what it is, no one here want's one, that's why we are TT forum members/owners not GTR members/ owners.
Price is not an issue now you can pick them up for 35k.


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

Paul, I told you not to bite fella :wink: This thread is now following the same path as the last 1 did.

I don't think anyone is denying that the GTR is not fast, let's be honest it's a ballistic missile but it's not for everyone and that doesn't make them wrong and you right :wink:

All good fun though, the adidas handbag did make me laugh :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> get yourself on howfast.co.uk
> http://www.howfast.co.uk/leaderboard.aspx
> 
> I have a time posted in my TTRS
> ...


I don't fail, i leave that to others who often do :lol:

We both know i could quote (& have) many examples of opposites :lol:

Glad i read your post with an empty mouth. So some mush is faster in a Mini that a different mush in a GT-R :lol: Please do read back through your inane postings :lol:

That's fantastic news as the same mush may well be faster than me too. You'll see (getting bored of telling you now) that my references are not only same tracks, but in the main the times are posted by the same drivers (or at least what you'd expect to be similar skill levels) & similar conditions. My peg is a good driver, but if i put her in my GT-R & me in a Mini Cooper S i'd bet i'd be quicker anywhere :lol:

Your logic does tickle me :roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mitchy said:


> Paul, I told you not to bite fella :wink: This thread is now following the same path as the last 1 did.
> 
> I don't think anyone is denying that the GTR is not fast, let's be honest it's a ballistic missile but it's not for everyone and that doesn't make them wrong and you right :wink:
> 
> All good fun though, the adidas handbag did make me laugh :lol:


Still not biting, just playing with the kids as i have a little time to kill.

Tbh i chuckled at the Adidas handbag reference. You'll not find me argue with anyone that the GT-R is not for everyone. Bought a cover of some bloke last week who'd only owned his GT-R 3mths before selling it, as the ride for him was too firm & he already suffered with a bad back so the GT-R's ride agrivated this. He sold it & has bought a Bentley Conti Speed but wishes his back hadn't pushed him away from the GT-R.

All horses for courses.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mrd quote:

Where did I talk about the TTRS, I was laughing at Tosh saying the GTR has loads of steering feel and the best car he has driven, where my Mini has way more steering feel than a GTR and is infact more fun to drive than either a TTRS or a GTR a Drivers car the GTR is not, it's very dull normally owned by people scared of owning a GT3

And yes I have driven both and like you have a NAT B race licence but what that has to do with anything I am not sure about now move along back to the GTR forum as 8.26 BtoG is not impressing anyone here and that was not even in the GTR and you still owe me £50 as Mitchy's car was faster than any one's gen 1 stock GTR posted doing the 1/4 mile.

Last one for today as boredum levels are increasing

Can't make reference to Mini's as have never driven one & i can't see that position changing anytime soon as although nice cars, they're defo more your cup of tea than mine :-*

I quoted the 8:29m but was far from bragging about it as faster times in B7 RS4's have been achieved by more experienced drivers than me & yes i'd expect my best time to tumble when i take the GT-R round given like for like the GT-R is nearly 40secs quicker.

So has your bet changed? Thought it was Mitchy's car faster than a Stock Gen 1 GT-R or have the posts moved to limit it to a single event? Given i've posted at least twice (in the other thread i belive) of 2 stock cars running sub 11 (just), then i fail to see how that's "losing" the bet


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

you are very odd.

you brag about doing 3000 laps and holding a race licence and have had loads of training, so you must be a great driver.

why have you not booked into the how fast events, post a time and lets see what you have.
Or are you just about pubs bragging rights as you have no clue about driving the thing.
I don't get the trolling on a TT forum about the GTR , no one gives a f4ck.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> Paul, I told you not to bite fella :wink: This thread is now following the same path as the last 1 did.
> 
> I don't think anyone is denying that the GTR is not fast, let's be honest it's a ballistic missile but it's not for everyone and that doesn't make them wrong and you right :wink:
> 
> All good fun though, the adidas handbag did make me laugh :lol:


You never guess what. The other GTR driver you were arguing with on here is actually my mate! Theres two GTRs in the group, albeit the quicker one of the two (not the fella you were debating with) is selling his as it doesnt excite him enough and hes concerned about long term reliability!

Those two GTR's arent the quickest in our group either :lol:


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

quote
"Can't make reference to Mini's as have never driven one & i can't see that position changing anytime soon as although nice cars, they're defo more your cup of tea than mine "

yes I am more into cars which have steering feel, you are missing out not driving a Mini, your loss.
I have driven a GTR and don't want for anything that car can give, I get those thrills on the PS lol.

I only have to look at your past list of cars to realise you are not really into drving them.
now lets take a look of the last 5 I have owned out of the 40+ cars I have owned.

Noble3R
Porsche Cayman S
BMW CSL
CLio Trophy
Lotus Exige

as you can see I buy great drivers cars, you buy over weight Chaved up barges :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

:roll:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> you are very odd.
> 
> you brag about doing 3000 laps and holding a race licence and have had loads of training, so you must be a great driver.
> 
> ...


Ur a funny fella :lol:

Where have i been bragging? I've no need to :-*

Wasn't aware of these "How Fast" events until they were mentioned on the previous TTRS thread. I much prefer proper track events, however now i know about them i'll keep my eyes peeled & if i can make one i will. I also live in Lancashire, so Bedford is a bit of a treck for a day out.

To counter balance to your TT Forum reference, you'll possibly spot that i was on this forum from the day it started as back then i owned a TT Coupe so i can't really see my reasons for being on this forum & posting wherever i like being any concern of yours 

As for your list of cars, it's quite pleasing but doesn't mean anything to anyone other than you & certainly proves nothing. I've known plenty of total idiots who have owned amazing cars but it certainly didn't make them great drivers of nice people. In fact i've seen a few of them being pulled of tracks on low loaders.

My car list is brought about for my own reasons/lifestyle & in the main that's been the constant need for rear seats as my cars get used for work & it needs to fit my children in. If i had no children or wanted to run a 3rd car i'm fairly sure i'd be owning a more focussed sportscar & that would likely be a GT3 RS, but as i need the rear space it has to have some level of function. Up to about 6 years ago i also owned a Superbike (R1 & then ZX12R) so my handling fix was satisfied by that & as such a more comfortable Performance Car was more than enough. In 2005 i lost 4 close friends through no fault of their own accidents during that summer & at that point with a very young child i decided i had to get out of bikes & as such stuck with fast cars.

No-one including me is ever going to say the GT-R is the best drivers car on the market & it will never appeal to the masses, however it is quicker on the road or track than virtually anything within double it's price so to me that makes it about the best all round vehicle i could own based on my requirements & i enjoy pretty much everything about owning & driving it.

Have you really owned 40+ cars? You must be indeed a total driving god :wink: :lol: Will agree those 5 could be classed as drivers cars (to some), but it does beg the question of the TTRS as no-one is ever going to class that as being a drivers car surely?

Liking the Chav comments though. If you knew anything about me you'd know how stupid that coment looks [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

The TT RS is potentially one of the best drivers cars out there and very cheap.
You only have to look at Skippy's car and results to see that
There's no point discussing tuned against tuned.
But if you want to spend 70,000 pound the TT could be one hell of a drivers car


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

there will always be a groups of people who buy the car for what it is ;-)

My Good friend has a GTR.

but in the main they seems to be owed by 14+ stone bold chavs with tats lol we all generalise and that is what I have noticed.
when they 1st came out that was not the case, but that group of people sold them on as they realised the car was not all that much fun to drive, Now it's the car EVO owners want to own.

A lot of GTR's are tuned, this is because people are trying to make it interesting (as you have said it's the fastest car available so no need to add power), a lot of tuned cars are for sale as no matter what power you put on one, it's never going to be interesting sadly.
I don't list the TTRS as a drivers car either it's a fast A to B tool which is cheap to run, but to drive quite dull.
The issue I have is I need boot space and that limits a lot of cars.

as for your bragging rights, just look at the last page , you have a short memory
to quote your post.

"as given i'm race trained, hold a Euro B License, have tracked many cars & had many many days of race & driver tuition at British & European tracks"

if your race trained you will be able to post a great time at the how fast event, which is the only timed event in the UK as timing on track days is A: not allowed and b: not safe due to ammout of cars on track, aded to which it voids the owners insurance.

I look forward to your time


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> there will always be a groups of people who buy the car for what it is ;-)
> 
> My Good friend has a GTR.
> 
> ...


Ahhh bless :-* So pleased you have a chav friend, i bet he's delighted to be your mate :lol:

Where's the brag in my quote? You were trying to convince people you knew so much about "driving" "steering feel" "drivers car" as you had owned some "drivers cars" & you're "a racer" so i was pointing out that whether you do or don't, you're hardly special & plenty of other people ALSO know a fair bit about "driving" & do like to exploite their cars on track as well as increasing their driving skills. Defo no brag, just points 

It's funny how you know so much about why people buy GT-R's & why they may tune them, yet you yourself don't own one & although you may have driven one, i'd hardly say this gives you an understanding of the GT-R demographics :roll:

That said you do have an opinion & you're of course entitled to it.

Lastly, if the chance presents itself for me to attend a HowFast event you can be sure i'll have a go as i love track driving. Being a racer as you tell us, why would i post a "great time" at this HowFast event based on my driving skills & tuition? Surely the level of knowledge around Bedford has a huge part to play? I'm sure i'd do OK but i'd not be pushing on until i was happy i'd a decent level of track knowledge.


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

you are raced trained, the track is not for normal use it's the west circuit with extra cones on every apex, I am sure even you could get round it lol.

It's the same for every one you get 1 hours practice and 2 flying timed laps.
If the GTR is so fast v any other car I expect a raced trained driver to post a fast time in such a unmatchable machine.

I had never done the track before either and I am not a racer !!! just some one who like drving cars.

It's seem you are all talk, any one who likes cars would jump at the changed to do a timed track day as they are so rare.
But As you also failed to turn up and meet Mule at the ring the other month I doubt you will do this event either.

Lets face it, you brought it for pub bragging rights and for trolling about on non GTR forums. :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

mrdemon said:


> you are raced trained, the track is not for normal use it's the west circuit with extra cones on every apex, I am sure even you could get round it lol.
> 
> It's the same for every one you get 1 hours practice and 2 flying timed laps.
> If the GTR is so fast v any other car I expect a raced trained driver to post a fast time in such a unmatchable machine.
> ...


You are if nothing else comical :lol:

You can be sure i'd get round it just fine, but like anyone who actually tracks their own cars would know it's a bit stupid to really start pushing your car until you're happy you've got a fairly decent understanding of the track layout etc. It's people who do the opposite that end up following their cars home on low loaders. I would have expected you to follow the same logic 

As said, if the chance presents itself, i'm available & i feel the 500 mile round trip is worth it then perhaps i will, but then again i might not. Bedford is defo a track i'd like to drive at some point, but up until now i've not managed to get down there. Perhaps you'd like to attend the next track day i do? I'll gladly keep you updated 8)

As for meeting Mule, when was this formal date made? Mentioned i was due to be over & if there we'd meet up. I also informed him in advance that i was no longer travelling over as was booking to go later in Sept. I cancelled that trip weeks beforehand & was very glad i did as by all accounts it was a bad weekend for closures (the UK Clio passenger death was that weekend). Not that it's any of your business but i was also meant to be en route right now to a private trackday at Nordschleife tomorrow, however i had to cancel on Friday due to work commitments.

Yep, you've got me, that's exactly why i by my cars :lol: Given i was on this Forum long before you & will no doubt be here long after you've moved on, how exactly does that make me the one who's trolling about? [smiley=book2.gif]

Anyhow, back to work so play nicely now :-*


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Almost forgot. Ran a little pole of un-biaised car enthusiasts & the results were a little unfair i thought, but i guess to be expected :lol:

296 votes in total

272 for the **********
24 for the **********

I'll let you decide on the rest [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

David - Get over yourself..

W7 PMC - Just give up, you wont win

Lets be honest.. Any GTR owner could own a TTRS and any TTRS owner could afford a GTR. Drive what makes you happy.. Its all irrlelvant anyways when I come flying past you both in a 1.4 Corsa SXI :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jonnyc said:


> David - Get over yourself..
> 
> W7 PMC - Just give up, you wont win
> 
> Lets be honest.. Any GTR owner could own a TTRS and any TTRS owner could afford a GTR. Drive what makes you happy.. Its all irrlelvant anyways when I come flying past you both in a 1.4 Corsa SXI :lol:


I know Jonny, but sometimes most of the fun is in the playing. :lol:

Is that a stock 1.4 Corsa SXi?


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

jonnyc said:


> David - Get over yourself..
> 
> W7 PMC - Just give up, you wont win
> 
> Lets be honest.. Any GTR owner could own a TTRS and any TTRS owner could afford a GTR. Drive what makes you happy.. Its all irrlelvant anyways when I come flying past you both in a 1.4 Corsa SXI :lol:


Thats his point jonny the GTR does make him happy and thats why he's defending that car. Get them on a track and that should be fun [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

vwcheung said:


> Thats his point jonny the GTR does make him happy and thats why he's defending that car. Get them on a track and that should be fun [smiley=bomb.gif]


Nooo.. I think he knows what I mean lol.. Im in agreement, its clear that he loves his GTR and thats great.. Some peeps just need to accept thats what it should all be about..

Oooohhh and the Corsa is stock yes :lol: Nicely ran in too.. lol


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jonnyc said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> > Thats his point jonny the GTR does make him happy and thats why he's defending that car. Get them on a track and that should be fun [smiley=bomb.gif]
> ...


All in agreement 

Bit worried about this Corsa though. Brings back memories of the E60 M5 i had a while back. Used to proper boil my pi$$ at traffic lights when the Corsa boys used to cruise alongised & then pull my pants down off the lights. Was a bitch of a car to get off the line in the wet


----------



## SKNKWRX (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

jonnyc said:


> David - Get over yourself..


lol that's funny coming from you, that's made my day and given me a good laugh :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Davey baby - Get over yourself.. :wink: :-*


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

SKNKWRX said:


>


I could be wrong, but i'm pretty sure that ship has sunk :lol: :wink:


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

mrdemon said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> > David - Get over yourself..
> ...


Explain?.. Go on, im intrigued..


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

2013 Nissan GT-R get at leased 570 hp.










Further improvements:

- Visually the 2012 remains the same with no additional color options
- Suspension and Transmission logic have been tweaked
- Under body has been changed to improve aero and cooling
- Co2 emissions have once again been lowered
- Premium Black Edition and Egoist will be offered worldwide
- Official Ring Time Attack attempt is expected mid October
- The R35 life cycle is expected to continue for 2 additional model years


----------



## jonnyc (Feb 13, 2010)

Ohhh go on then.. :roll: :lol:


----------



## LEO-RS (Apr 13, 2009)

If it's using the same blower it will be pushing out close to what the guys are getting out of them already so not much more to be had from tuning.

I suspect another £5-10k onto the list price if it ever goes ahead, but I doubt it, they've just face lifted the car and the 530 car is a bit of an animal already.


----------



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)

Some more 2013 pics.


----------



## TTRS_500 (Aug 29, 2010)

Mitchy said:


> If it's using the same blower it will be pushing out close to what the guys are getting out of them already so not much more to be had from tuning.
> 
> I suspect another £5-10k onto the list price if it ever goes ahead, but I doubt it, they've just face lifted the car and the 530 car is a bit of an animal already.


Its nissan philosophy to continually imporve the car throughout its life cycle. Whilst this is good for new owners, for old ones they get shafted come trade in time with dire residuals.

Suppose nissan had to do something seeing as the 991 porka 911 carrera s has done the ring in 7 mins 38, meaning the GT3 and Turbo will obliterate the current records.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

R5T said:


> 2013 Nissan GT-R get at leased 570 hp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't believe all that you read or hear :lol:

That info was released by NAGTROC (USA) & i can 100% confirm that the above is not fully factual. As i'm lead to believe no-one from NAGTROC was present at this invitation only Nissan event.

The GTROC (UK) had 5 Representatives invited by Nissan out in Germany for the MY12 shakedown (i wasn't invited  ) at the Nurburgring last weekend & lips are tightly sealed until the official launch in November. NAGTROC have made a few guesses & that resulted in the above. Likely some of those improvements will naturally appear in the new car & rumour has it the headline power will be 570BHP.

The piccies posted (with carbon fibre boot & spoiler) are of an expected Track Model (Not a V-Spec) & this will be sold with circa 100-150kg less weight, slick tyres & a few other enhancements.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTRS_500 said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> > If it's using the same blower it will be pushing out close to what the guys are getting out of them already so not much more to be had from tuning.
> ...


Good points, but the ones who'll gain are those with original cars as they will become even more sought after :lol:

If the MY12 does arrive at say £80K & the MY11 is currently £72K then those with cars that they bought new for under £60K & for a couple of grand can be made to perform as well if not better than the brand new cars, which model do you think will sell? (i hope) :wink:

The uprated gearbox & launch control from the MY11 can now for a couple of hundred pound be applied to a MY10 or MY09 & as long as the earlier model car in question has some kind of power uplift to equal the 530 of the MY11 car then it will be as quick if not quicker than the recent MY11 tested on Top Gear. Apply the same logic to a MY09 or 10 car with the uprated software & 600+ bhp & you're still leagues ahead of the expected MY12.

I'd agree totally that an £80K price point is too much for any GT-R no matter how good it is. I joined the party at £59K & have spent a good few quid to enhance performance in various areas, but i'd never have considered a GT-R if the asking price was £80K


----------



## Simon H (Jun 22, 2008)

W7 PMC said:


> TTRS_500 said:
> 
> 
> > Mitchy said:
> ...


Paul, 
I will chip in here, on the subject of vehicle cost etc. I know from looking closely at the market right now, that a 10/10 GT-R premium or black, can be had for low to mid £40ks, depending on where you buy, and, as you say, spend a few £ks on mods, and have the car you want for far less than £50k. Why oh why, do vehicle manufacturers keep putting up the costs of new cars to levels that seem to be driving enthusiasts away ?. The way the world and its economy is at the moment, you would think cars would at least stay the same price for a while, wether the manufacturers are making upgrades or not. I probably think differently to most people, on subjects like these, but im sure, if prices were fairer, they would sell more cars, get more money from servicing and parts, and make more money in the long run. I would love the turbo S Porsche, but i refuse to pay 130k for a new car, its simply too much money. If Porsche asked £90k for them, i bet they would sell far more cars. The old profit margins for Porsche, per car was said to be 100%, im sure they could lower that percentage, and make more money. Im probably rambling here, but new car prices, really wind me up these days, enough for me to consider taking up gardening etc, regards, SIMON .


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Totally agree Simon.

You're a little out on your MY10 prices as currently the cheapest are mid to high 40's as the MY10 only appeared around Spring 2010 & the MY11 (upgraded model) around Spring this year. Any lower priced 2010 cars will either be MY09 or high miles. Many of the O9 models don't have Nav etc. & they're on the market for low to mid 40's. That said, the prices of 09 & 10 appear to be holding now & it's the MY11 that are starting to slip. Buyers are realising they''ll have a better car buying a MY10 & spending £3K & only be losing 6-12mths warranty.

Also appears that sales of the new MY11 are slowing & as such deals can be had as i was given an attractive offer 2 weeks ago to trade up to a brand new car.

Of course i hope this continues


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

In some ways I wish I were back in the Uk.
look at the price of the cheapest GTR in Germany.
http://www.autoscout24.de/ListGN.aspx?a ... tate=N%2CU


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

I had the very same dilemma a couple of months ago.

The GT-R had the "pub" and "street" credibility but it's a Nissan and I've owned nothing but German (Well has a Seat Cupra R for 6 months 7 years ago and the interior of that was shocking,...)

The TTRS won as it was rarer and a bit more stealthy IMO.

Love the idea of the tech on a GT-R but it was not enough.


----------

